
Zivity Founder Bares All To Promote Her Startup - makimaki
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/12/30/zivity-founder-bares-all-to-promote-her-startup/
======
agentbleu
there are better ways to get attention

<http://tinyurl.com/244asc>

